# Have Y'all Seen This?



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie-talk/man-steel-poster-puts-superman-chains-204521511.html

While I am highly anticipating Zack Snyder's re-reboot of this franchise -- with help from none other than producer Chris Nolan -- this poster information is curious...gotta wonder if the Man of Steel is being arrested for perhaps crimes "General Zod" (the adversary they're resurrecting, excitingly, for this re-reboot; though I suspect no one will play this role like Terence Stamp did in _Superman II_) committed. I wish the teaser trailer showed a bit more, such as fight sequences between Zod and Supes, or more shots of the new actor as Clark Kent in Metropolis, but still...this is going to be an exciting summer in the theaters, between this and the release of _Iron Man 3_:

http://video.disney.com/watch/iron-man-3-trailer-4cc733e57b658de229040997

Kingsley is gonna rock as Mandarin!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agreed - this is one I am looking forward to for this next summer. Superman really has always been my favorite superhero - the last one was not bad, but I thought they could have done better.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

You know what I am grateful for? The fact that they're finally not re-hashing, yet again, a Lex Luthor story (though it was a bit disappointing that they left the whole Kevin Spacey ending of _Superman Returns_ open)...I think it's awesome that they're bringing back Zod!

_"Kneel before Zod..."_ :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:

As I stated in the _Dark Knight Rises_ preview I did, I think this rush with re-rebooting the Superman franchise -- and soon the Batman franchise again -- is Warner and DC's way of setting up the _Justice League_ project they want to do to respond to Paramount and Marvel's _Avengers_; of course, this is all dependent on if they can settle on a Wonder Woman actress (some say Lindsay Lohan signed up for this role -- are they kidding me?), a new Green Lantern performance and some others involved in DC's popular crime fighting team...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, I had not seen anything on another Batman re-boot - any idea who the director is going to be?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Oh, I had not seen anything on another Batman re-boot - any idea who the director is going to be?


It's something I read months ago and I can't for the life of me remember on what site...I am sure if you do some online research there will be info about the re-reboot, or about the rumors surrounding the possibility...:T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I am such a HUGE Superman fan and I can not wait for Man of Steel! I am also looking forward to Star Trek 2 and Iron Man 3! Going to be another great year for summer movies!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> I am such a HUGE Superman fan and I can not wait for Man of Steel! I am also looking forward to Star Trek 2 and Iron Man 3! Going to be another great year for summer movies!


Indeed, Dale -- and don't forget the upcoming sequels to _Thor, Captain America_ and eventually _Avengers_ (though all not necessarily next summer); I am very much looking forward to _Iron Man 3_ as it's being marketed as a more _Dark Knight_ approach to the material than anything Paramount/Marvel/Favreau ever presented it as...

Don't get me started on Abrams' _Star Trek_ and now the sequel, though -- as a diehard fan who grew up with the Roddenberry original show, I couldn't stomach what he did with this reboot-prequel hybrid; this wasn't Trek as I knew it...:rant: :coocoo: :rolleyesno: :T


----------

